# booster pump from MAXWATER



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Anybody used their pumps?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Reverse-Osmo...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item35a3eadfd9

I am aware than Vertex makes better ones.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Good price and I might buy one myself. I've had a pretty miserable time with my water pressure being around 40psi.

Greg if you order one I wouldn't mind ordering one also and we could save on shipping


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

That is a good price. 
I have an "E-CHEN" one. The problem with it is that it doesn't have a pressure adjusting screw. It is supposed to give out 80 psi, but actually it pumps to 100-110 psi (my prefilters are new, and so is the membrane). No way to adjust it down. I would never buy one again without the adjusting screw. 
I might be wrong, but I don't see one on this one either. I am not saying that this one is not good, I just don't like the "preadjusted" ones anymore.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You need a high pressure switch as well or it will be on 24/7.

I prefer AquaTec booster pumps.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

The AquaticLife smart buddie booster pump looks interesting but probably more than you need to spend.

http://www.aquaticlife.com/rodi-systems/smart-buddie


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> The AquaticLife smart buddie booster pump looks interesting but probably more than you need to spend.
> 
> http://www.aquaticlife.com/rodi-systems/smart-buddie


Thank you . For this price + RODI unit, I will get Vertex from you



altcharacter said:


> Good price and I might buy one myself. I've had a pretty miserable time with my water pressure being around 40psi.
> 
> Greg if you order one I wouldn't mind ordering one also and we could save on shipping


you can get it cheaper in Vaughan. The only problem, I have no time to get to the store, due to the hours of the operation
http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Reverse-osmosis-booster-pump-100-gpd_p_64.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wtac said:


> You need a high pressure switch as well or it will be on 24/7.
> 
> I prefer AquaTec booster pumps.


Thank you Sir. I am back now 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

cica said:


> That is a good price.
> I have an "E-CHEN" one. The problem with it is that it doesn't have a pressure adjusting screw. It is supposed to give out 80 psi, but actually it pumps to 100-110 psi (my prefilters are new, and so is the membrane). No way to adjust it down. I would never buy one again without the adjusting screw.
> I might be wrong, but I don't see one on this one either. I am not saying that this one is not good, I just don't like the "preadjusted" ones anymore.


How it affects your unit?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Sig if you needed that booster pump from the place in Vaughan I can pick it up for you, I need to head by there for some filters for my cousins rodi anyway


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

sig said:


> How it affects your unit?


By the manufacturers recomendation if I had pressure above 100 psi, I would need a pressure regulator. The best rejection is at around 80 psi. So I get similar reject. rate at 110 psi then at 50-60 psi (this is the pressure that I have in the tap). I run the pump only when I'm filling up the salt mixing tank. Otherwise I turn it off to avoid the high pressure in the system. I am not confident in those quick connectors at high pressure. ( I can see a lots of them cracking at 120-130 psi air pressure at my workplace. ) My system is always connected to the water, it has a tank (pressure tank), the shut of valves shuts off when the tank is full. I use this water for dayly top up. 
So regularly I run it without the pump. Pump is on only when filling the mixing tank. 
This is just me, and I might be wrong.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> Sig if you needed that booster pump from the place in Vaughan I can pick it up for you, I need to head by there for some filters for my cousins rodi anyway


Thanks for the offer. Can not decide what to get yet. Their unit and pump will cost around 210. Vertex will cost 320 and has gauges, TDS meter and more.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

cica said:


> By the manufacturers recomendation if I had pressure above 100 psi, I would need a pressure regulator. The best rejection is at around 80 psi. So I get similar reject. rate at 110 psi then at 50-60 psi (this is the pressure that I have in the tap). I run the pump only when I'm filling up the salt mixing tank. Otherwise I turn it off to avoid the high pressure in the system. I am not confident in those quick connectors at high pressure. ( I can see a lots of them cracking at 120-130 psi air pressure at my workplace. ) My system is always connected to the water, it has a tank (pressure tank), the shut of valves shuts off when the tank is full. I use this water for dayly top up.
> So regularly I run it without the pump. Pump is on only when filling the mixing tank.
> This is just me, and I might be wrong.


Thanks Joe for replay

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The AquaTec8000 booster kit (transformer and pressure switch) is about $150-175. 

The AquaticLife is around the same price point if not a little more but has an auto flush feature...which is great to extend the life of the membrane.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Since I do not use storage container, i got this one from Max water

For now it is almost silent (really good) and does the job and just for 60+tax

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

